# chocolate fountain catering



## rosezm (Mar 29, 2005)

I really need as much info as I guys can give me
I am starting this new chocolate fountain catering and rental service.
I provide fruits and dips. I have been catering mostly to weddings. I would like to do corporate events/ shows/ hotel events/ conventions/restaurants etc, or rent to caterers for punctial events.
I like to do who are the persons to contact in companies in order to offer my services? The difficulty is that I am very specialized and I do not know how to increase my very small clientele
Thanks for helping me out


----------



## rosezm (Mar 29, 2005)

thanks progressivepro for answering however
my question is very general, how to increase your bussiness and approach people in companies. In your experience who are the one to contact and who chooses the caterer for corporate events etc...
I do not know how to approach hotel, other caterers, companies etc.. to offer them the retail of my chocolate fountain
How do you guys do to get more bussiness? what are your strategies to get new contracts and cater to corporation
this is my problem,
so help....anyone?


----------

